
What Happened at GitHub (email req'd) - pschulz
http://go.theinformation.com/f24ed6
======
DrScump
Or, you can just go directly to the article _without_ the reference trolling:

[https://www.theinformation.com/what-happened-at-
github](https://www.theinformation.com/what-happened-at-github)

